# TV question



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

This forum should be titled "Electronics" instead of just computers.

We are furnishing a rental and have a four-year old, 13" TV that is not digital -- requires a converter box and antenna (no cable). The converter boxes at Radio Shack are $50+ and Walmart doesn't carry them anymore.

I was thinking it might be better (?) to just go ahead and buy a small digital HD ready flat screen TV, if we dare get in the Black Friday crowds. I dread it, but I figure there will be pretty good deals on TVs/DVDs.

Just curious to know what the experts think (we'll still need antenna, right?).

Thanks so much.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If it's for a rental it'll probably get torn apart - I'd buy the cheapest tv you can get by with. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Dollar General has the converters available for $15. Don't know the quality of them however. 

Yes, the converter box would need some form of signal feed. Even rabbit ears may work if they generally worked before. An outdoor antenna would be better. The powered indoor antenna unit with booster from Walmart does a fair job of picking up signal. At least it did at my kids house. 

Sears did carry the converter boxes if you have one nearby you might check there.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Very good. I'll keep my old set and get the converter and save myself some $$. You never know what a renter can do. Been there, done that, so you're right!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Doc there are also a lot of converter boxes and used analog televisions being sold for very little on Craigslist IF you are fairly close to a city.

Son in law picked up two TVs and converter boxes, paid $40 for the 27" set and $35 for the 24" if I remember correctly. I tend to remember that the 27" is a Sony.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Hadn't thought about CL -- I guess I wonder if electronics work when you buy them used like that. I'll do a search, though. Thanks.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Boxes last week a Circuit City were $29


----------

